

Directory-as-a-Service (DaaS) launches as a service to cloudify AD/LDAP - laurapaezcrow
https://jumpcloud.com/blog/what-is-daas/

======
stephenr
Why would anyone ever want something as mission critical as DS, to be outside
their own control?

